# Just bought Oceanic 40 gallon stretch hex...help me decide filter!



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Oceanic 40 gallon stretch hex...stocking questions!*

Hey guys great site here! I just bought this used 40G Flex Hex from Oceanic:

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/fur/563922733.html

Tank is 30" across at its greatest width. I am trying to choose between the following filters...initially the tank will not be planted and will be a community tank with small tetra and cory schools.

1. Aquaclear 200 or 300 series HOB
2. Rena Filstar XP2 Canister
3. Marineland C220 Canister (20% off at LFS)

I have always in the past used HOB filters so the canister thing is new to me. Any suggestions on which one is best for my setup? If canister how do the new Marinelands compare to the Rena and if another brand is better than both of these please let me know.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

IDK what kind of filter but awesome tank.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just to update I purchased the Marineland C220 from a LFS that was running a 30% off special and hooked it up.....extremely quiet and setup was a snap. Keeping my fingers crossed it does a good job! I also purchased a Rena 300 air pump and stone, gravel and a Rena 300 watt Smartfilter. Everything is up and running but no driftwood or fake plants yet though I plan to buy.

I am planning on fishless cycling using clear ammonia and Biospira. Hopefully it will be a quick process but I know I have to exercise patience. 

New questions: 

I plan on having a community tank with small schooling fish. I plan on 8 Cory Cats, 8 Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish and 8 Rummy Nose Tetras (or 8 Harlequin Rasboras instead of the Neons or Tetras). I may also add two Dwarf African Frogs though not right away. I am also trying to come up with a good "centerpiece" fish to go with the schoolers. I was thinking a single small Angelfish who I hear actually do quite well alone though would obviously prefer a group. I don't want to have to put up with fighting, ect. with a group of them. Can I also look for a pair that is already a breeding pair? Also how about single Dwarf (or Honey Dwarf) Gourami or a couple of small German Rams? Is this "centerpiece" idea a good one or is my tank getting too crowded?

The longest length of the hex is 30" and it is 18" high with an 18" width. It is a 40 gallon.

Thanks.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

we need pics!!!!


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

karazy said:


> we need pics!!!!




OK here are three pics. I didn't use the flash on the first one.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks goods


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A breeding pair of angels could live in that, but I don't think they would like as much company as you have planned.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

how many pounds of rock did you use?


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ricker said:


> how many pounds of rock did you use?


I bought two 25 pound bags and probably used about 40 pounds of it. I piled the gravel higher in the rear of the tank than the front though there is a good 1-2" depth in the front. Do you think its too much gravel? What are the advantages/disadvantages of too much gravel? I am not using an undergravel filter btw.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

emc7 said:


> A breeding pair of angels could live in that, but I don't think they would like as much company as you have planned.


Yeah I am going to skip the Angels. Probably go with one or two Honey or Dwarf Gouramis unless anyone has a better idea. I am looking for something colorful, cool looking and peaceful!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Without an a UG, i guess the main advantage of more gravel is for holding down plastic plants and keeping rocks from hitting the bottom if you drop them, or the pile slips. Some fish like to dig in it, too. Disadvantages: more gravel to gravel-wash, less water in the tank, and the dreaded "anaerobic spots". I've never encountered anaerobic spots in gravel, but I either have UG filters, or very thin gravel or bare-bottomed tanks. The was a post not long ago about a tank cleaning that was followed by dead fish and the scent of sulfur. Have you ever left a canister filter off and not washed it? Fish waste decaying without oxygen smells like rotten eggs. If that happens in your gravel, it is supposed to be bad when disturbed. So thick gravel without a UG filter should be stirred regularly.


----------



## gores95 (Feb 11, 2008)

I just put more pics in the gallery forum. We bought some decorations today....


----------

